# I have the foam... How do I use it correctly?



## Gundy (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright, I'm putting together a recording studio in my basement (I know, its not a theater) and I need to get a nice acoustic environment.

I have taken the liberty of covering about 1/2 to 1/3 of the walls (+ceiling, because the basement didn't have a finished ceiling) in cloth material (mostly plane white cloth) and this seems to help a lot. But...

I have a whole other wall and a half on the opposite side of the room that I don't have enough cloth to cover with. I do, however, have at my disposal quite a lot of foam. (Two large rolls, one is about two and a half inches thick, the other only about a half inch to 3/4ths inch thick, two feet or so wide. Just estimating here.)

my question is, what is the best way to use this over the walls with and without cloth to make a better environment for sound? just, cut it up in cool shapes and glue it to the wall? Hang it out from the wall a few inches? Should i have the pieces on the wall angled in such a way so that it isn't just another flat surface?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack!

Thin foam and cloth is only going to address the high frequencies. Your biggest issue will be in the low end which will require much thicker treatments.

Also, if you have rolls of foam, it's not likely the right kind for acoustics. It's probably closed cell which is basically zero acoustic value. You'd need open cell and something a LOT thicker to do much quite honestly.

Bryan


----------



## Gundy (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks!

Ahh, i see. Well, what would you suggest for treating the low-end frequencies? The room is about... 15ft by 22-25 ft. I'm just estimating though, I can get the correct measurements soon. It has a large (5ft by 9ft) table (that i use for tabletop games... unfortunately i can't take it down) a couch, large chair and odds and ends. 

I looked around a bit at acoustic panels and such, and many seem to be $100+. Is there a cheaper alternative for treating low-end frequencies, or even at DIY project i can work on?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can DIY treatments using mineral wool or OC703 (rigid fiberglass) as a core. To do bass duties, you're looking at something 4-6" thick at a minimum to be effective in the bottom end.

Minimal cost for a 4" panel:

4" mineral wool (2'x4') - maybe $12
1x6 for a frame - ~ $8
Guilford cloth - ~$16 per yard - figure 1 yard per panel
Misc nails, screws, brackets, hanging hardware, etc.

So without your time, you're in for maybe $40 per panel. You can buy our 244 panels for $69. All a matter of what your time is worth but yes, it can be done cheaper DIY as always.

Bryan


----------



## Gundy (Oct 13, 2010)

alright, cool. I'm going to look into the DIY stuff, but can you direct me to where i would find/buy the said $69 panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_244.html

2'x4'x5.5" thick (4" absorption with 1.5" air gap built in for flush mounting.

Bryan


----------



## Gundy (Oct 13, 2010)

quick question - Is there any way to tell if a type of foam is open or closed cell?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's not specifically designed for acoustics and says so, 99.999% sure it's closed cell.

Bryan


----------

